# Navy Watch



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, quick question , watched a film the other day "The Silent Enemy" about the navy diver

Lionel 'Buster' Crabb the film covers the period during the Second World War when Crabb served as a mine and disposal officer in Gibraltar,

now in one scene in the film the actor playing his part has set mines on an enemy ship ,he is in the water on a mini sub and he

checks the time , i`m sure it was a rolex submariner. The film was made in 1958 ,now am i right in thinking the fist rolex subs were

made in 1953 ? if the operations in Gibraltar were around 1943/44 , can anyone tell me what watch the real Buster Crabb would have worn,did

the navy at that time have an issue watch for their divers ??


----------



## x-diver (Nov 2, 2008)

desk diver said:


> Hi, quick question , watched a film the other day "The Silent Enemy" about the navy diver
> 
> Lionel 'Buster' Crabb the film covers the period during the Second World War when Crabb served as a mine and disposal officer in Gibraltar,
> 
> ...


Hi, There were an issue watches for Navy divers in the 40' and 50's mainly Smiths, I had a 're-issue'/

'dead man's wrist' watch, issued to me to me in about 1963, which I wore for a few years, before buying my own.


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,thanks for the reply X-diver , dead man's wrist' watch ? sounds interesting , do you have any photos of the watch please ?

did it look anything like this one ?


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

Mmm, this looks more like it then ,still like you say not early enough fo WW2


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

This looks a better bet ,

Omega W.W.W., for "Wrist Watch, Waterproof." dating to 1945


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input, you right very weird looking and a US issue i think,you can see the thinking behind it though.


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

The bay Item number: 200303517443	Â£5 inc p&p worth the money for the under water action shots (and Sid James)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

The story of Buster Crabbs disapearence is fascinating - dodgy doings in Pompey harbour involving the ruskies

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lionel_Crabb


----------

